# Probleme mit Access und Join



## Gast (12. Aug 2006)

Hi,

folgender SQL-Code für zu einem Fehler:

```
SELECT m.*, c.strName AS vereinsname FROM members m JOIN clubs c ON m.idClub=c.id WHERE id=" + res4.getString("idCompetitor")
```
Der Fehler sagt, dass es ein Syntaxfehler in der FROM_Klausel geben würde.
Das Joinen hab ich nachträglich eingebaut, vorher ging es noch fehlerfrei.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2006)

JOIN ON kenne ich nicht,

was spricht denn gegen bzw. funktioniert die klassische Variante?:

 SELECT * FROM members m, clubs c WHERE m.idClub=c.id and c.id=7


----------



## bronks (13. Aug 2006)

@Gast:
In Access gibt es keinen nackten Join ... nur inner, left, right.


----------



## Gast (13. Aug 2006)

Danke


----------

